# Dr. Edward Albert



## alexander55 (Nov 21, 2019)

As I've searched the internet for information on Dick Power bicycles, I see the name of Dr. Edward Albert mentioned frequently....including a reference to (at the time) an unpublished book about Mr. Power with the tentative title of A Dark Day in Sunnyside.  I also see links from the Dick Power Bicycles section of Classic Rendezevous to a website of his.  The links do not work.  Is this book or other information available in other places that I have yet to locate?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

alexander55 said:


> As I've searched the internet for information on Dick Power bicycles, I see the name of Dr. Edward Albert mentioned frequently....including a reference to (at the time) an unpublished book about Mr. Power with the tentative title of A Dark Day in Sunnyside.  I also see links from the Dick Power Bicycles section of Classic Rendezevous to a website of his.  The links do not work.  Is this book or other information available in other places that I have yet to locate?  Thanks for any help.



@kccomet


----------



## juvela (Nov 22, 2019)

-----

In case you may have missed it, the forum had an excellent thread on two Dick Power machines here:









						dick power | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

cool pair of dick power racers. good story behind these bikes, one was the riders trainer the other his race day bike. originally owed by the union sportiva italiana new york club champion in the late 50s. dick power of new york built some great bikes, i would put these up against paramounts of...




					thecabe.com
				





-----


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Nov 22, 2019)

Mr. Albert sold off a lot of his collection of fabulous bicycles and took down his website “http://www.thevintagebikelife.com/“. I had a conversation with him around that time and he was ready to move on to other things, it’s a shame, the website was a valuable resource. I purchased a Pop Brennan frame from Mr. Albert, he is a real gentleman and very knowledgeable about vintage racing-six day bicycles.









						A Lesson in Cycling History from Edward Albert: 'Gangs of New York' Bike Exhibition at Rapha Cycle Club NYC - Core77
					

On the occasion of the Red Hook Criterium this weekend, the Rapha Cycle Club here in Lower Manhattan is pleased to present Gangs of New York, an exhibition of exquisitely preserved vintage bicycles from the collection of Edward Albert. If Jamie Swan is a "Keeper of the Flame," so too...




					www.core77.com


----------

